
Twitter Reducing Some Tweets to Just 117 Characters - petrel
http://mashable.com/2012/12/07/twitter-url-117-characters/
======
sp332
Wow, that's a trollish headline. Of course if you add a URL to a tweet you
will have fewer characters left _for the rest of your tweet_.

